# Hello from the Oklahoma Panhandle



## Plainsman53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello, 
I've been reading these forums for a while and just registered. I have cattle on irrigated and native grass pasture. I think bees will compliment them nicely. I'll be getting my first nucs later this spring with the help of a friend. I've noticed there are a few on the forum from southwest Kansas and southeast Colorado. It'll be nice to have others in the same area I'm in.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome,


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your bees.


----------



## runner_114 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome from sw kansas


----------

